# New to goats



## Lukius (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, first I'd like to say I've been lurking for a while, (here and byc) and I wondering what breed of goat to get. My family is living on 10acres of mostly old forest. Im looking for a goat that can be used mainly for milk, but with meat and maybe cashmere (though the cashmere would be a perk and isn't needed) I need a goat that is thrifty because I'd prefer it to be mostly brush fed (with needed supplements of minerals, and feed for wet does) and hardy as we live where tempatures rang from below freezing to 110*. preferably one that isn't to big, (I'm a 130lb female) but like I said earlier meaty enough to eat. Any suggestion/helpful hint would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I would suggest pygmy/nigerian cross. They'd be great for meat and milk Plus if you bred a hair goat into the mix you could have 
what you want!  I would take a look into buying a female nigerian and a pygmy doe and maybe a pygmy buck plus maybe a hair type buck
if your willing to experiment!!! Or you could find a breeder who does mixes!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to BYH!

I have to say that my preference is the "pygerian" or pygmy / nigerian dwarf cross.  It's what we're breeding here on my farm.

If you wanted slightly bigger then I'd look into Kinders.


----------



## paynemom (Feb 10, 2012)

Can you breed a pygmi to a standard size goat? Or are they both dwarf breeds? I am looking into breeds as well. I'm a little afraid of getting a big stinky buck, but maybe a smaller one would be better?


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2012)

paynemom said:
			
		

> Can you breed a pygmi to a standard size goat? Or are they both dwarf breeds? I am looking into breeds as well. I'm a little afraid of getting a big stinky buck, but maybe a smaller one would be better?


You always want the smaller breed to be the buck.

A kinder is a Nubian doe and a Pygmy buck for example.

Mini dairy breeds use a full size dairy doe and a Nigerian Dwarf buck.

eta:  If this is your plan - use a Pygmy buck to increase meatiness or a ND buck to increase milk lines.


----------



## larryj57 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have found, by tril and error the smaller the goat the better your fences must be. I have no trouble keeping the BOER 's in but the dwarfs leak out like rain water.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 10, 2012)

A Myotonic buck thrown in the mix would be a good mix.  Mine is the size of a ND or smaller.  They would make the meat part great, and they can be pretty decent milkers.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 10, 2012)

Will you be doing the milking?  Will anyone else be milking?  Do you intend to milk by hand?  How big are your hands?  I ask this becasue I was originally considering going with a Mini like a Nigerian Dwarf.  But I visited a couple of farms and noted tha my very large hands would have difficulty.  I would be able to use a thumb and two fingers to milk the Nigerians that visited.  So I went with a Nubian.  She is real love bug and here teats should be much larger and a whole lot easier for me to milk, going based on her Mother's udder.  If you want dual purpose, maybe you could breed a dairy doe to a boer male or the other way around.  Should be a pretty good milk producer and still big enough to provide some meet.  Ultimately it is your choice.  Might I also suggesting finding someone local to you that may already have goats and see if they will mentor you?  If they will, getting a goat or two from them may also be a nice option.  Read up on CAE, CL and Johnes.  I got my first two and did not know any better and they both have CAE.  I am keeping them because they are great pets and keep the weeds down.

This is my Nubian






This is my Alpine / Boer Doe - You can see she is much more stocky than my Nubian





I still love the Nigerians, so I got a whether


----------



## Lukius (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much! A Pygmy Nubian looks like a good match for what I'll need. And maybe after a few years of goat handling we'll try our hand at breeding with a hairy goat for cashmere. I know all goats are foragers, but will the pygmians be good at eating off the land? I guess I'll stop be the feed forum and see the best mix of feed.

 Also what would be the best time to purchase a goat? Do goat handlers part with their wet does? Or would buying a kid then breeding it come winter be the best idea?

 I'm so excited to be getting a goat but as I'm a suburb girl I know nothing (I see a library day in my future)

Threeboyschicks - I will be doing the milking where as my husband will be doing the butchering. I have small hands for my size (7 in span from pinky to thumb) so smaller teats will be the way to go I assume. Sorry for being so ignorant but what is CAE, CL, and Johnes? Weed eating will be great as I'm trying to reclaim a wooded lot.


----------



## Lukius (Feb 11, 2012)

Never mind on the CL, CAE, and Johnes disease, just looked them up. Johnes disease is scary sounding. So I figure I need to ask the breeder/seller for recent test records. Hmmm hope I don't encounter it.


----------

